# Can Am Defender Help



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

I recently purchase a 2020 Can Am Defender 800 Crew. I pick it up and hauled it out to my place as we were going to do some shooting at the range. I drove out to the 200 yard mark to place some targets on the board. I turned around and drove back. We shot, the Can Am set about 15 to 20 minutes, when i started it up to go check targets it blew white smoke from the exhaust. This happened every time it set for a while and then started up. Does not smoke while its running, just after it sits and then starts up. It is blue/white smoke (oil smoke). I called the dealer and they said to run it for an hour or so as it only has about 30 minutes run time on the machine.

Any thoughts ?

Thanks,

Wiley


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

I have the exact same buggy (2020 model & 800 crew). I bought mine last year when the 20’s came out and it’s never blown white smoke. I duck and goose hunted it, used it in my pasture for the cows, and just joy ride in it. No smoke at all. 

I guess it could be because it’s new, but white smoke usually means water right? Have you checked the radiator on it to see if it’s loosing coolant? Or possibly check the oil dipstick to see if it’s milky?


----------

